# Anyone got any SketchUp designs to share for me to build?



## BrandonRuss (10 Oct 2016)

Hello,
I have run out of ideas to build things, the only thing I can think of is a bike camper which is a previously posted thread.
So please send me all your woodwork designs made on Sketchup for me to build if I like the design I will defiantly go ahead and try create it, if you do share please try make the measurements accurate so I can get the sizes right and makes it more easier for me but it's fine if you cant.
Send me anything no matter how stupid the idea/design is (as long as it is legit to actually build).
Thanks!


----------



## Walney Col (11 Oct 2016)

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/user.h ... 6c78756d5d


----------



## Beau (11 Oct 2016)

I am no expert with SU nor am I good about putting measurement on my sketches as they are often just to help the client see what I have in mind. A few random options. I have been asked to make quite a few of the simple coffee table with the dovetailed legs. If you like any of them can try to work out how to export a full 3d file.


----------



## Brentingby (11 Oct 2016)

BrandonRuss":211kewve said:


> So please send me all your woodwork designs made on Sketchup for me to build if I like the design I will defiantly go ahead and try create it...



Why will you be defiant when you create these? Who will you be defying?

If you're willing to build anything, why not just pick up a woodworking magazine and build whatever the feature project is for that issue?


----------



## BrandonRuss (12 Oct 2016)

Beau":e80x4vmr said:


> I am no expert with SU nor am I good about putting measurement on my sketches as they are often just to help the client see what I have in mind. A few random options. I have been asked to make quite a few of the simple coffee table with the dovetailed legs. If you like any of them can try to work out how to export a full 3d file.



Absolutely love these designs. I really want to make the glass table and most probably will make it.
The only thing I wont be able to include is the glass, so it will have to be just wood sadly but I am going to make the table soon just need to get the right wood and plan it a bit on paper first.
Thank you


----------



## Shultzy (17 Oct 2016)

BrandonRuss":2z75q1go said:


> I really want to make the glass table and most probably will make it. The only thing I wont be able to include is the glass..........and plan it a bit on paper first.



Why can't you include the glass and why are you planning it on paper? Just draw it out on Sketchup.


----------



## BrandonRuss (18 Oct 2016)

Shultzy":1mtk7mnq said:


> BrandonRuss":1mtk7mnq said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to make the glass table and most probably will make it. The only thing I wont be able to include is the glass..........and plan it a bit on paper first.
> ...



I'm only 15 I haven't quite got the experience to put the glass in and I prefer it on paper than Sketchup as I am not very good at using it yet.


----------



## Brentingby (19 Oct 2016)

BrandonRuss":3od026xv said:


> ...I prefer it on paper than Sketchup as I am not very good at using it yet.



Hmmm... Why are you asking for specifically for SketchUp designs if you're not going to use them? As with anything else you might set your mind to, practicing is how you learn. Drawing your projects on paper is not going to help you learn SketchUp.


----------



## MattRoberts (19 Oct 2016)

BrandonRuss":m7pprjkc said:


> Shultzy":m7pprjkc said:
> 
> 
> > BrandonRuss":m7pprjkc said:
> ...


Hi Brandon, 

It's great that you're interested in woodworking at such an early age! I wish I'd started sooner  

Sketchup is a brilliant (and free!) tool to use - this might be the ideal time to get started learning it. I agree that a project involving glass probably isn't the best place to start though. 

There are plenty of designs for simple side tables and end tables available at https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/search ... ass=entity

Why not pick a design and then customise it in sketchup a bit too make it your own. There are lots of tutorials on YouTube on how to use sketchup (Matthias Wandel has done some, as has Jay Bates). 

One you're happy with it, you can go ahead and build your own custom designed table! 

Start a new project thread in the Projects forum, and lots of people here will be on hand to offer suggestions and help  

Good luck!


----------



## Beau (19 Oct 2016)

BrandonRuss":1rkxedjb said:


> Shultzy":1rkxedjb said:
> 
> 
> > BrandonRuss":1rkxedjb said:
> ...



Wow your only 15. As Matt said I would probably not start with the glass table then as it's not a novice project. On the other hand the rectangular table with the dovetails I made the first one when 16 and is a pretty straightforward project to learn on. Good luck and be good to see how you get on whatever you decide to make. This is the most recent dovetailed tables


----------



## BrandonRuss (21 Oct 2016)

Beau":inzbwr2j said:


> Wow your only 15. As Matt said I would probably not start with the glass table then as it's not a novice project. On the other hand the rectangular table with the dovetails I made the first one when 16 and is a pretty straightforward project to learn on. Good luck and be good to see how you get on whatever you decide to make. This is the most recent dovetailed tables



Thank you all for suggestions on designing I will defiantly start to learn.

Beau I was wondering how did the table stand and support any weight put on it? Is there wood hidden underneath? Or biscuit-ed together?


----------



## Beau (21 Oct 2016)

BrandonRuss":2kc60kvn said:


> Beau":2kc60kvn said:
> 
> 
> > Wow your only 15. As Matt said I would probably not start with the glass table then as it's not a novice project. On the other hand the rectangular table with the dovetails I made the first one when 16 and is a pretty straightforward project to learn on. Good luck and be good to see how you get on whatever you decide to make. This is the most recent dovetailed tables
> ...



Not quite sure what you mean but if you are talking about the glass insert I would cut a curved rebate in the octagonal wooden surround. Sorry if I have misunderstood.


----------



## MattRoberts (21 Oct 2016)

I think he's referring to the edge jointed top of your dovetail coffee table? 

Edge jointing is pretty damn strong, especially with thick boards like those (must be 30mm thick?). Coffee tables also don't have to bear a huge amount of weight


----------



## BrandonRuss (22 Oct 2016)

I meant the coffee table that Beau posted how is the wood conected on the top tabletop?


----------



## Beau (22 Oct 2016)

Sorry just me just being a dim dyslexic. First one I made was doweled or splined. Cant remember as it was along time ago but it's good to this day. Now I just use a double row of biscuits. No need for any extra support on boards this thick but make sure the wood is well seasoned or you could end up with the top warping.


----------



## BrandonRuss (22 Oct 2016)

Going a bit off topic, don't know if it's allowed.
What tools power tools would you recommend to have? Or maybe good/handy tools to have


----------

